# Iver Johnson bike I just bought.



## mikecuda (Mar 6, 2021)

Iver Johnson I just bought.  Frame needs work.  My buddy, John is a great welder and will cutout the bad frame metal and weld in new metal.  Anyone have a reasonable price head badge for it?


----------



## dasberger (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's one... Pre '21 is a different badge










						Sold - Iver Johnson headbadge | Archive (sold)
					

$110 Shipped  Nice Iver Johnson badge.  Red acetate insert is here and in good condition albeit with a small chip on the base.  Two of the three original screws present (Two out of three ain’t bad).  See photos, they are your best guide.  Message me with any questions.  Thanks  MrA




					thecabe.com


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 6, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Here's one... Pre '21 is a different badge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent you a private message on this head badge.  THX


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

Can someone date and identify my frame.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 7, 2021)

Not sure what the 27 is but looks like 1916.  I have one of the same year I've been working on.  Probably a Truss bridge roadster.  Hard to tell with all the finish gone as plating/paint scheme differentiated models with that frame...  Somebody with more knowledge than me may know about the 27 stamp...

Lots of info here on the CABE on if you dig...  Going to need the pre '21 badge.  Good luck!


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

What does the badge look like?


----------



## Handyman (Mar 7, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> What does the badge look like?



Hi Mike,
Here is a little chart I put together awhile back.  You need the pre-21 badge without the Pat. Info.  They are a little tougher to find, but still plenty of them out there.  PS..........I'm also talking to you on the Iver Johnson Facebook Page.  Pete Capodagli in Fitchburg


----------



## dasberger (Mar 7, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Hi Mike,
> Here is a little chart I put together awhile back.  You need the pre-21 badge without the Pat. Info.  They are a little tougher to find, but still plenty of them out there.  PS..........I'm also talking to you on the Iver Johnson Facebook Page.  Pete Capodagli in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 1368872



Hey Pete-

Any Ideas on the "27" above serial?  My thought was maybe a heavy service fleet bike?? Just a thought

Josh


----------



## Duchess (Mar 7, 2021)

Pre 1921 as everyone else has said. For the badge insert, it's just red celluloid that's pretty much primary red. Any opaque plastic of approximate paper thickness would do.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Hey Pete-
> 
> Any Ideas on the "27" above serial?  My thought was maybe a heavy service fleet bike?? Just a thought
> 
> Josh



Thank you


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Hi Mike,
> Here is a little chart I put together awhile back.  You need the pre-21 badge without the Pat. Info.  They are a little tougher to find, but still plenty of them out there.  PS..........I'm also talking to you on the Iver Johnson Facebook Page.  Pete Capodagli in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 1368872



Great info.  THX


----------



## Handyman (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Mike,
Here is a better pic of a pre-21 Iver badge........Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Mar 7, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Hey Pete-
> 
> Any Ideas on the "27" above serial?  My thought was maybe a heavy service fleet bike?? Just a thought
> 
> Josh



Hi Josh, I've never seen a stamp like this before above the serial #.  It does look like it was factory stamped and not something that was done at a later date.  Another mystery to work on.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you. Very nice.  I just bought one from a member.  Post 1921.  I'm not going to resurrect my to totally original.  Too many other bike and motorcycle projects.    I always liked the truss bike frames.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Great info.  THX



THX for all your help.    I don't want to make mistakes and waste money.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

I bought Mr. Australia's I.J. Badge.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 7, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Iver Johnson I just bought.  Frame needs work.  My buddy, John is a great welder and will cutout the bad frame metal and weld in new metal.  Anyone have a reasonable price head badge for it?
> 
> View attachment 1368210



The 27 stamping could be for municipal use, as in police or fleet use. The heavier wall tubing was used in commercial IJ bicycles.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 8, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The 27 stamping could be for municipal use, as in police or fleet use. The heavier wall tubing was used in commercial IJ bicycles.



Thank you


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 11, 2021)

Parts are rolling in for my relic.   THX to many members here and Collectors from across the US of A.         I'm very close to having a complete bike within one week of searching.  As you know, nothing is cheap.                The frame is coming on a FEDEX truck from Colorado.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 11, 2021)

Awesome, good luck can't wait to see pics


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Awesome, good luck can't wait to see pics



The seller refused to ship this to me.  It happens my buddy lived 30 miles away and just picked it up for me for $20.  He said the book is beautiful.   It will go nicely with my truss frame bike that is currently on a FEDEX truck coming to me.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 11, 2021)

Handyman said:


> Hi Mike,
> Here is a better pic of a pre-21 Iver badge........Pete in FitchburgView attachment 1369065



I have the head badge.  Love it Pete.  Very happy to own it.  you are part of my Truss frame build.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 12, 2021)

My buddy just picked this up for me.  Will go nicely with my bike project.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 12, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> My buddy just picked this up for me.  Will go nicely with my bike project.
> 
> View attachment 1371400
> 
> View attachment 1371401


----------

